# Maxtor OneTouch II invalid B-tree node size



## essiecab (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a Maxtor OneTouch II external 250GB drive that I use for a daily backup of all my system files. This drive was connected to a USB hub along with a scanner, a tablet and a printer. This had been my setup for many months and everything seemed to work pretty well together. I'm running a Mac quad 2.5Ghz with 250GB internal drive and 4.5GB of RAM with 10.4.8 right now.

The problem I started having was that my Maxtor drive would disappear from the desktop for no apparent reason. I would disconnect the drive and plug it back in and then it would work again, and then I would verify the disk using disk utilities and it seemed okay.

I've been using SuperDuper to backup the drives, but suddenly it started to hang on the backups, and then the backups started failing with error messages. I tried verifying the external drive again, but everytime I do it now Disk Utility locks up, or the drive unmounts, or something happens to render the drive unavailable to me. I can usually see the drive in Disk Utility but it's grayed out.

Finally, after doing another verify I got the message "invalid B-tree node size -- Volume Check failed." I am unable to repair it using disk utility. I also tried using Drive Genius but it doesn't do anything, either.

So does this mean there's something wrong with the drive itself, or that there's something out-of-whack that I might be able to fix? I've already erased the drive while trying to troubleshoot, so what's on the drive itself doesn't really matter, I just want to be able to keep using it if I can. The SuperDuper guy said it could have had something to do with an overly busy USB bus system. What could that mean? I had too many things hooked up to the hub?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## ScottW (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a 300GB OneTouch II External that died on me a few months back. Had to send it in to get it replaced. 

These drives fall asleep easily. Very tired they are. You will want to make sure you install the Maxtor Drive Utilities on your Mac to keep the drives from disappearing all the time. Those issues are a thing of the past for me, since I installed the utilities.

Disk Warrior is a grand utility that will probably fix your b-tree node size issue. If it can't fix it, you may need to reformat the drive (long format) write zeros to every block. This way, the drive will note any bad sectors and move on.

Even after doing all the above I mentioned.... the drive would just periodically quick allowing my to copy data, especially larger files. I saved what I could off it got it replaced.

Failing drives are not always an exact science. Using Disk Warrior on it and/or a good old fashion formatting of the drive, should do it for basic issues. 

Since this is your backup drive, you have a little more freedom than someone with no backups and this is their primary drive.


----------



## essiecab (Mar 19, 2007)

Do you mean the utilities that come on the Maxtor install disk? I know that Retrospect Express comes with my install disk but I didn't know there were any other drive utilities that came with the disk. I don't want to use Retrospect, I much prefer SuperDuper.

I have actually ordered TechTool Pro and am hoping that can help me with my problem, do you know if Disk Warrior has different functions than TT Pro?  Once I get it I will try to reformat the drive and write zeros to every block.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## ScottW (Mar 19, 2007)

Yea, go to Maxtor's site and download the latest and greatest for Mac and that will help w/ sleeping issues. Not talking about Retrospect stuff.

DiskWarrior is famous for its ability to bring back drives from the dead when no other utility, including TechTool, could do it.


----------



## ScottW (Mar 19, 2007)

Speaking of the devil...

My replacement drive, which I got in a month ago... the power supply on it failed today. While it is not my primary drive (which I do backup) it does contain data which I need. So, had to "crack the case" to get the drive out and a monster task that was. The thing is built like fort knox.

I think I will pass on sending this unit back. Time to mark Maxtor off the list. Besides, they got bought by Seagate anyhow.


----------



## essiecab (Mar 20, 2007)

I may end up getting Disk Warrior in addition to TechTool, I read a lot of good things about it.


----------

